# Highbury Cemetery - 2009



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Here are a few pics from our annual haunt, Highbury Cemetery. I must apologize, as my camera didn't pic up the colors that were cast throughout the cemetery portion (hint, hint Santa!!). We had rain in the morning as most of you seemed to have, but the sun came out in the afternoon and dried everything out nicely, making for a great Halloween night for the trick-or-treaters.



















http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_vOMIo-TS7h4/Su-e2ep6dJI/AAAAAAAAAB4/qnyfBwDmSbg/s1600-h/IMG_3460.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_vOMIo-TS7h4/Su-fK8kg0aI/AAAAAAAAACA/2ebvtSJ7OY8/s1600-h/IMG_3467.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_vOMIo-TS7h4/Su-gHhw46vI/AAAAAAAAACQ/6uH-kE90Lx0/s1600-h/IMG_3478.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_vOMIo-TS7h4/Su-gLu5m1TI/AAAAAAAAACY/z1RTcnolLWU/s1600-h/IMG_293.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_vOMIo-TS7h4/Su-gPwGUMBI/AAAAAAAAACg/v4fkBVXv2TM/s1600-h/IMG_3463.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_vOMIo-TS7h4/Su-muXUEdDI/AAAAAAAAADA/BaegaUpCAcg/s1600-h/IMG_3496.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_vOMIo-TS7h4/Su-m6QGcVZI/AAAAAAAAADY/0TfzZe8Q0Eo/s1600-h/IMG_3470.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_vOMIo-TS7h4/Su-m_aB9E2I/AAAAAAAAADg/lsTQCvGFwzM/s1600-h/IMG_3489.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_vOMIo-TS7h4/Su-nMbuvpqI/AAAAAAAAAD4/DZPJBXgk2Vo/s1600-h/IMG_312.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_vOMIo-TS7h4/Su-nPwgdYpI/AAAAAAAAAEA/uz6kR35IWG0/s1600-h/IMG_313.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_vOMIo-TS7h4/Su-nTgp5AxI/AAAAAAAAAEI/xjpSSiRQ8-Y/s1600-h/IMG_291.jpg


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Stuff -Your guy holding the latern is posed super realistic!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

way cool haunt great job


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well I think you got some GREAT shots! I really like the corpse chick and the lantern guy too! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice job - thanks for letting us see the pics!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Second that. Enjoyed.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very cool. I see you like some gore. ewwwwwww


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks everybody. The butcher shop was added last year, when we took a "gory" direction. My wife plays the butcher, who also happens to hand out the candy.

And for some reason, I forgot to post my favorite photo! Here's a shot at the end of the night, just after the clouds parted...

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_vOMIo-TS7h4/Su-mprRS6BI/AAAAAAAAAC4/DF2Ja07HbVQ/s1600-h/IMG_3473.jpg


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Great shot, Highbury.... we got a couple of killer pics like that too, it was an awesome night for moon shots!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

oooohh love that shot with the moon


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I like your style.  Great job on your props. The lantern guy is really cool. I love the cabinet with the skulls also. As for the gore well that is right up my alley.


----------



## katbird (Jul 1, 2010)

wow...really awesome haunt!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice haunt loved the skull setup and the moon shot was perfect. Not into gore but looks like a great haunt.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great setup. Really atmospheric! Love the shelves with the skull collection.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I too loved the skull shelves. Very creepy. And that last shot with the moon....PERFECT!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

The guy with the lantern was my favorite. Very well posed.
I agree. The last shot was awesome. 
I'm gonna see if I can get a shot like that this year. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job on the haunt!! I have to say the whole thing was very well done, and I can't say I liked any one thing more than the others, it was all awesome!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great Haunt Highbury, the guy holding the lantern is great!


----------

